# Right to Carry Video



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Found this on another site. Great Video.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Good video!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:supz:Very good video.:smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you for posting....


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stellar video. I think all Americans need to watch videos like this. They should play this on local TV across the nation. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Wonderful video. I'll be in L.A. next month for a week. I now will plan on visiting the Sherriff's office and also the Police Chief's office. Show my licenses, Ohio, New Hampshire, and Pennsylvania and ask him to explain why one person in L.A. County last year got a concealed carry permit with a conviction of Domestic Violence on his record? It is all about politics and also cash. Really sickening, when my wife and I were in L.A. last summer, we asked EVERY police officer we found what they thought of Concealed Carry? EACH of them asked if I had microphone and if it was off the record and looked around to find a camera or some type of recording device. To a person they all said they were personally for it! Doesn't that mean anything to the powers that be? I guess not. 

Will tuck away my soapbox for now.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

54omle said:


> Wonderful video. I'll be in L.A. next month for a week. I now will plan on visiting the Sherriff's office and also the Police Chief's office. Show my licenses, Ohio, New Hampshire, and Pennsylvania and ask him to explain why one person in L.A. County last year got a concealed carry permit with a conviction of Domestic Violence on his record? It is all about politics and also cash. Really sickening, when my wife and I were in L.A. last summer, we asked EVERY police officer we found what they thought of Concealed Carry? EACH of them asked if I had microphone and if it was off the record and looked around to find a camera or some type of recording device. To a person they all said they were personally for it! Doesn't that mean anything to the powers that be? I guess not.
> 
> Will tuck away my soapbox for now.


I have to go back to the LA area next month on business. I hate not being armed, especially there.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Everyone should see this. I just sent it to a bunch of people!!


----------

